# Sol  2000 ne hai scritti Saoul?



## emma1968

*Since I didn't see your first 1000 coming,  I thought I had to start the thread for your 2000!!

So..... you will forgive me for my forgetfulness

Congratulations Saoulllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll !!!!!

You are a very nice person.
Reading your posts  my face is always like   this 
*


----------



## danalto

Non vale! A me niente? 
Vabbè...Saoul merita di più di me...sniff...sob...nghè...
Congratulations, _*Saoulouccio.*_


----------



## Alfry

Grande Saoul, 

è un piacere leggerti


----------



## Necsus

Saoul, ricambio i tuoi kudos per i miei 1000 (+1000)!


----------



## Saoul

*Emma* già sai che sei troppo il mio mito, vero?!
*Dani* inizio ad affezionarmi a quel soprannome... quasi quasi non ti frusterò per averlo coniato e diffuso nel forum! 
*Alfry*Grazie mille. E' un piacere vedere il tuo hyppo, anche per me! (do the alfry dance) Ma Alfry, quel SIIIIII della tua firma automatica, non sarà mica un abile copia incolla? Ne sarei quasi fiero!
*Necsus*Ma sta parola a te non ti sembra giapponese! Mi viene da fare la voce del Bruce, quando la dico!?


----------



## lsp

Saoul who?


POST COFFEE EDIT: *CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Saoul

Since I, too, generally don't know who Saoul is, before my coffee... I'll forgive you.

Thanks lsp...


----------



## Eugin

*Complimenti per il tuo aiuto nel forum!! *

*Me piaccono molto leggere i tuoi posti, imparo molto con tuoi correzione!!*

*Grazie per essere cui!!  *


*Cari saluti,*
 
(And I know who Saoul is... the one with the weird face.... )


----------



## Saoul

Eugin said:
			
		

> *Complimenti per il tuo aiuto nel forum!! *
> 
> *Me piaccono molto leggere i tuoi posti, imparo molto con tuoi correzione!!*
> 
> *Grazie per essere cui!!  *
> 
> 
> *Cari saluti,*
> 
> (And I know who Saoul is... the one with the weird face.... )



Grazie mille Eugin (Oh come on... you have a cat with a joker's hat, and the weird one is me? This world is crazy!)


----------



## moodywop

14 luglio? Dov'era nascosto questo thread? E' sfuggito proprio a me che sono un _diehard fan _(oddio, quante parole inglesi! Ora Arianna mi mangia! ) dell'unico, inimitabile, simpaticissimo, divertente, mai pesante, insostituibile Saouuuuuuuuuuuul. Anzi ti consegno il premio (ex aequo con Alfry) per "forero più simpatico".

Non pensare che Elisa (un'altra delle tue ammiratrici più convinte) si sia dimenticata di te. La mia adorata _vajassa_ (nomignolo di cui è molto fiera ) in questo momento è su una spiaggia calabrese a godersi le vacanze. Fra qualche settimana sarà a Salerno e brinderemo alla tua salute con un buon Aglianico.

_nun cagna' mai!_

Carlo


----------



## Saoul

Wow, sono sul podio con hippo! Ci staremo? 

Grazie Carlo, posso perdonare il tuo, ed il ritardo di Elisa (oltre a questa invidia che mi attanaglia il cuore per il fatto che è al mare) solo ed unicamente se mi offrite un bicchiere di Aglianico!!!!! Anzi facciamo due bicchieri. Si insomma, consegnate la bottiglia che facciamo prima!


----------



## emma1968

Saoul said:
			
		

> Wow, sono sul podio con hippo! Ci staremo?
> 
> Grazie Carlo, posso perdonare il tuo, ed il ritardo di Elisa (oltre a questa invidia che mi attanaglia il cuore per il fatto che è al mare) solo ed unicamente se mi offrite un bicchiere di Aglianico!!!!! Anzi facciamo due bicchieri. Si insomma, consegnate la bottiglia che facciamo prima!



Visto che per arrivare a Milano deve passare da qui, se riesco ad afferrarla al volo,  mi sa tanto che ti arriverà  la bottiglia vuota


----------



## Saoul

Non te lo consiglio! Entrare in una gabbia di tigri che non mangiano da una settimana, si! Attorcigliarti intorno al collo un boa constrictor, si! Provare a gettarti dal 76esimo piano senza paracadute, si! Decidere di accettare l'invito a cena di Jack lo Squartatore, si! 
Nessuna di queste attività è altrettanto rischiosa, quanto metterti tra me è una bottiglia di vino! 
Emma avvisata, mezza salvata! (Em o ma? chissà)


----------



## emma1968

Saoul said:
			
		

> Non te lo consiglio! Entrare in una gabbia di tigri che non mangiano da una settimana, si! Attorcigliarti intorno al collo un boa constrictor, si! Provare a gettarti dal 76esimo piano senza paracadute, si! Decidere di accettare l'invito a cena di Jack lo Squartatore, si!
> Nessuna di queste attività è altrettanto rischiosa, quanto metterti tra me è una bottiglia di vino!
> Emma avvisata, mezza salvata! (Em o ma? chissà)


E' sempre stato il mio più grande desiderio entrare nel guinness dei primati!!!
Cosa c'è di più esaltante  che afferrare al volo, a metà percorso, una bottiglia di vino tirata da Salerno verso Milano, avendo oltretutto il ricevitore come elemento di ostacolo?


----------



## moodywop

Emma

Mi dispiace per te, ma la bottiglia sarà afferrata a mezz'aria mentre sorvola Roma da quella _lush _di Danalto


----------



## Moogey

Saoul,

CONGRATULAZIONI!

Sei tra i più divertenti su questo forum! Bravo!

Aspettando i tuoi 2.000 più post... 

Modifica: () Per gli americani, cioè 2,000 più post

-M


----------



## Saoul

Is this what that "Editare, modificare, cambiare, mannaggiaatteare" was all about! 

Supermoogey, sei un mito!

Grazie.


----------



## Moogey

Saoul said:
			
		

> Is this what that "Editare, modificare, cambiare, mannaggiaatteare" was all about!
> 
> Supermoogey, sei un mito!
> 
> Grazie.


Sì. Heh, grazie!

-M


----------



## coppergirl

*Wow . . . Saoul! *

*Mega-congrats on all those fantastic posts! *​ 
*You're not only well-informed in I-E, but you have an inimitable personal style! (And an endearing penchant for bears . . .  )*​ 
*All the best on your first 2000!  Have a bear on me!  *

*Cheers!*


----------



## Moogey

coppergirl said:
			
		

> *You're not only well-informed in I-E, but you have inimitable personal style! (And an endearing penchant for bears . . .  )*​




I agree on that! And hey, in the process, I learned a new word - "inimitable". I would never have learned it (just now anyway) if Saoul hadn't made 2000 posts. Thanks Saoul!  

-M​


----------



## Saoul

> you have an inimitable personal style! (And an endearing penchant for bears . . .  )
> 
> All the best on your first 2000! Have a bear on me!
> 
> Cheers!



Everyone deserve a bear, don't they? I'll definitely have a bear on you! 




> I agree on that! And hey, in the process, I learned a new word - "inimitable". I would never have learned it (just now anyway) if Saoul hadn't made 2000 posts. Thanks Saoul!


Think what you will learn for my 3.000 (for the American fellas out there 3,000)
Sorry, superMoogey rules!


----------



## coppergirl

Moogey said:
			
		

> I agree on that! And hey, in the process, I learned a new word - "inimitable". I would never have learned it (just now anyway) if Saoul hadn't made 2000 posts. Thanks Saoul!
> 
> -M
> [/left]


 
*Ciao Moogey---Just to say I noticed that moodywop has also said Saoul is "inimitabile", so this great word you just learned exists in Italian too! *

*I had not read moodywop's post when I wrote mine (sorry, moodywop!) and had just perused them, but obviously great minds think alike . . . about Saoul at least!  *

*Inimitable indeed!    *


----------



## ElaineG

Saoul, as everyone has said, you are one of a kind and that kind is the best!


----------



## shamblesuk

As a genius onces said 'For what we are about to see next, we must enter quietly into the realm of genius.'

Here's to the next 1,000 and beyond.

Congrats Saoul, and thanks for everything.

Lee


----------



## combustion

Spero solo che tu non faccia troppo caso al ritardo... ma servono anche gli ultimi, no?
CONGRATULAZIONIIIII!
comby


----------



## diddue

Ehm... non lo sapevo di queste pagine...

ora lo so : congratulazioni! E qui mi fermo, sennò altro che trono, qui sei stato incensato fin troppo 
Grande!




Cristina


----------



## Saoul

*Elaine* What can I say? You're the sweetest panda ever! (I don't happen to know a lot of Pandas actually, but if I did, I'm sure no one would be able to compare to you)

*LEE* grazie mille! Mio compagno sul set! Have you seen how many bags, around here? You take the blonde and I'll take the one in the turban. 

*COMB* Ritardo is my middlename. Ci faccio caso eccome, ma solo perchè lo reputo un pregio inestimabile! 

*CRI* Tu il regalo me l'hai già fatto... e mi sa che oltretutto sei quella che mi ha incensato più di tutti! Grazie!


----------



## fran06

Ma grande!!!!
Io invece come al solito in ritardo.... quasi quasi ti faccio gli auguri per i 3000 

Ma dove sei stato tutto il giorno?! Proprio oggi che finalmente traducevo dall'ingl. all'ital!!!!
Bhè grazie per l'aiuto, le battute, gli scontri e i 2,167 post!!!!

Ciao


----------



## Saoul

fran06 said:
			
		

> Ma grande!!!!
> Io invece come al solito in ritardo.... quasi quasi ti faccio gli auguri per i 3000
> 
> Ma dove sei stato tutto il giorno?! Proprio oggi che finalmente traducevo dall'ingl. all'ital!!!!
> Bhè grazie per l'aiuto, le battute, gli scontri e i 2,167 post!!!!
> 
> Ciao



Che bello quando notano la tua assenza! 
Grazie Fran. Ti terrò sempre sempre sempre la porta aperta! So che gradisci!


----------



## Elisa68

Eccomi!!! Ne è rimasto un goccio? 
Congratulazioni!


----------



## TimLA

He's baaaaaaaaaaaaaack...
Congratulations Saoul, you're in your second millenium.
From all of the characters here in LA, to the greatest character a Milano  

I wish you a roll, roll, roll in ze hay with someone of your choice.
May your hump grow larger (the one on your back).
The Central Nervous System is a tinker-toy...wait until you have to deal with Saoul!
Stay out of the bathroom by yourself!
Complimenti dalla Abbazia Normale.
WereSaoul...There Saoul...
Saoul the T-shirt, Saoul the lunch box, Saoul the coloring book!!!

All the best.
May the schwartz be with you!
Il tuo amicococococo
Tim


----------



## moodywop

Elisa68 said:
			
		

> Eccomi!!! Ne è rimasto un goccio?


 
No, si è scolato tutto Tim! Non si vede dal suo post che è ubriaco fradicio?


----------



## la reine victoria

Better late than never Saoul. Congratulations to a well-loved forero! Thanks for all your posts.


Enjoy.   




Big hug!  
LRV


----------



## Saoul

Elisa bentornata! Come ti ha già detto IL Carlo il vino credo se lo sia bevuto tutto mio fratello Tim, visto il fantastico post che ha scritto! (anche se ho il dubbio che non abbia problemi di alcol, quanto che sia proprio così )

Maestà... che dire è un onore ricevere le sue congratulazioni. (and the chips were absolutely tasty). A humble kiss on your hand.


----------

